# Hit 100,000 today!



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Congrats now you will get the 100000 mile badge wait till Obermd or Tomko sees this.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

why to go Gator!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome! Welcome to the club! not that it's really a club yet since there's only 2 of us in it lol! Looking forward to the writeup!


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

Gator, congrats and hope you get many more hassle free miles. Have you changed the timing belt yet?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well done young man!

Just don't wear that thing out before you trade it in. ;-)

How's your timing belt doing?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice!!! ccasion14:

And I thought I drove a lot!
Only 75,500 mi +/- behind you. :grin:


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll do the timing belt this spring. Figured 105000 miles by then. No plans on trading it in. This is strictly a back and forth work car only. Hope to get 12 more years out of it.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Gator said:


> I'll do the timing belt this spring. Figured 105000 miles by then. No plans on trading it in. This is strictly a back and forth work car only. Hope to get 12 more years out of it.


Are you planning on attempting this install yourself or at a shop?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Shop, my wrenching days are over. Not much time anymore to work on them.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Congrats Gator. It's a cool thing to turn 100k. Hope you get many more milestones! Happy motoring.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

diesel said:


> Awesome! Welcome to the club! not that it's really a club yet since there's only 2 of us in it lol! Looking forward to the writeup!


Thanks Diesel. Hope many more will join us


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats , I'll be in the club in another 4-6 weeks Just coming up on 94,000


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

So, did you @Gator just give the middle finger salute to all the naysayers about the CTD? If not, I surely hope so as I am loving mine so far!! Can't rest it out of the wife's hands


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

To do or not lol


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> To do or not lol


Talk to diesel. 

Myself, I'd be towing it to the dealer.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm just messing here. It will be changed a little sooner than Diesel went. Spring gets here I'll get it replaced maybe sooner.


----------



## Gonzo74 (Mar 1, 2014)

run for your life!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think diesel went to 145k, I would think Spring is fine. I think I read you plan to keep for another 12 years assuming it runs that long and I honestly think with great care and road miles you drive it could last over 500k.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I too think that a serious owner, like gator, can wring 500,000 out of a CTD.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As long as you can keep the rust worm away 500k should be EZ.

Rob


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I too think that a serious owner, like gator, can wring 500,000 out of a CTD.


I want that million mile badge and a new car from chevy lol. IM 53 and I plan on driving this one till I retire at 67


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Talk to diesel.
> 
> Myself, I'd be towing it to the dealer.


serious?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> serious?


Close to serious. I'm really persnickety about following the schedules. If it came up on my DIC I'd drive it to the dealer for the change within a business day.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Close to serious. I'm really persnickety about following the schedules. If it came up on my DIC I'd drive it to the dealer for the change within a business day.


thats a little better

its just an pre programmed alert based on distance


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gator is prolly doing a lot of highway miles, his total hours are probably less than a traditional driver, he is probably in good shape to extend it a little as far as miles go before a timing belt change. My guess is the 100k miles to change belt is a little conservative which is generally a good thing.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> thats a little better
> 
> its just an pre programmed alert based on distance





IndyDiesel said:


> Gator is prolly doing a lot of highway miles, his total hours are probably less than a traditional driver, he is probably in good shape to extend it a little as far as miles go before a timing belt change. My guess is the 100k miles to change belt is a little conservative which is generally a good thing.


My fear would be grenading a perfectly good engine and having GM brush my warranty into the dustbin. 

They have the capability of counting engine revolutions. The LT1 in my Impala SS uses that for its OLM. Why the CTD doesn't use that for timing belt changes is unfortunate. 

But it probably is a tough sell to the marketing folks: timing belt good for 3,141,586 revolutions / or eight years...


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

The last thing we need is everyone thinking their car will last longer if they drive slower trying to keep the "Revs" down.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> To do or not lol





Tomko said:


> Talk to diesel.
> 
> Myself, I'd be towing it to the dealer.





IndyDiesel said:


> I think diesel went to 145k, I would think Spring is fine. I think I read you plan to keep for another 12 years assuming it runs that long and I honestly think with great care and road miles you drive it could last over 500k.



I did go to 145K and the only reason I changed it was because it started literally whining at me. (Details in another thread)


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I would be right up there with you, I put on over 60k in two years but my job has changed and my mileage has gone WAY down.

Congrats!


----------



## hit747 (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice! Love taking pics myself when it gets to cool numbers


----------

